# drum car to disc car e-brake hookup.



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

so I have a converted the car over to disc and I am trying to figure out how to hookup the factory e-brake cable to these calipers. the only thing I had to do with these rear brakes that seemed odd to me is they had to be positioned to the front instead of to the back of the drum. the e-brakes are configured on the disc to pull from the front of the car towards the back. I'm not sure how to go about hooking them up. or even if I need to get a different e-brake line setup. my car is an auto, but I would still like to have an e-brake if possible.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Which brakes do you have? I put Wilwood's on my 69 that have the internal "Explorer type" drum e-brake on the rear. It took a little doing but I was able to connect them up to the factory e-brake system using all original stuff, except for the short cables that actually attach to the brakes themselves. For those cables I got a Lokar "universal" cable kit and modified it a little. 

Bear


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

the rear brakes are essentially baer rear brakes from a 2003-2004 ford mustang cobra. they are caliper only kind of e-brakes.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Was the kit made for your car?? If so, then write/call baer and find out what's needed.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

well, sort of. I'll call and find out. ordered from matt's classic customs.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

looks like I gotta go to Lokar to get a set of universal cables. what a pain always somethin....hopefully the last piece for a completed brake system


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

virginiavenom said:


> looks like I gotta go to Lokar to get a set of universal cables. what a pain always somethin....hopefully the last piece for a completed brake system


:rofl: You're kidding, right? :lol: 

Man, one thing I learned working on my car - drilled into me so much by raw experience that I should trademark and copyright the saying... "Anytime you modify -anything- on a car, get ready. You're going to wind up also having to modify everything that connects to it, resembles it, or is located within 2 feet of it."

---it never ends.


(good luck!)

Bear


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

lol. NO! I will NOT spend anymore money on the braking system. I'm puttin my foot down. I still need a new driveshaft....ick....that's another post.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

e-brake is over rated. just slows you down.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

pfft!! brakes are over rated!!


----------

